# Back with more snakes!



## orionmystery (Apr 12, 2015)

A rather bitey Painted Bronzeback snake



Dendrelaphis pictus_MG_8469 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Malayan Whip Snake with big bulging eyes



Ahaetulla mycterizans_MG_8491 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Ahaetulla mycterizans_MG_8765 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Ahaetulla mycterizans_MG_8760 stk copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Female Wagler's Pit Viper



Tropidolaemus wagleri_MG_8396 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Tropidolaemus wagleri_MG_8416 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Male Wagler's Pit viper with an ant



Tropidolaemus wagleri_MG_8312 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Another cute one with big eyes, Elegant Bronzeback



Dendrelaphis formosus_MG_8234 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

More tropical snakes: Tropical Snakes Up Close with Nature


----------



## tirediron (Apr 12, 2015)

Outstanding work!!!

I thought pit vipers were a little on the nasty, bitey, poisonous side...


----------



## baturn (Apr 12, 2015)

Excellent! Hard to pick just one, but I'll go with the female pit viper close-up.


----------



## funwitha7d (Apr 12, 2015)

They are all so great but Malayan Whip Snake with big bulging eyes and Male Wagler's Pit viper with an ant, really wow, also the front on shot with tongue extended, thanks again.


----------



## goooner (Apr 13, 2015)

Brilliant, as always. I think I got a similar shot of the whip snake the other day when I tested my new macro lens. Not nearly as good as this though, will upload it when I get home.


----------



## weepete (Apr 13, 2015)

Sweet shots. That last bronzeback with the hughe eyes is particularly cute!


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 14, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Outstanding work!!!
> 
> I thought pit vipers were a little on the nasty, bitey, poisonous side...



Thanks. Yes, Pit Vipers are venomous.



baturn said:


> Excellent! Hard to pick just one, but I'll go with the female pit viper close-up.



Thanks, Brian.



funwitha7d said:


> They are all so great but Malayan Whip Snake with big bulging eyes and Male Wagler's Pit viper with an ant, really wow, also the front on shot with tongue extended, thanks again.



Thank you, funwitha7d.



goooner said:


> Brilliant, as always. I think I got a similar shot of the whip snake the other day when I tested my new macro lens. Not nearly as good as this though, will upload it when I get home.



Thank you, gooner.



weepete said:


> Sweet shots. That last bronzeback with the hughe eyes is particularly cute!



Thank you, weepete.


----------



## TortGuy (Apr 14, 2015)

Awesome snakes


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 16, 2015)

TortGuy said:


> Awesome snakes



Thanks.


----------



## ghostbear (Apr 19, 2015)

Those are amazing shots! Great work.


----------

